

Ask HN: newmogul no more? - yters

After noticing NM being unresponsive over a month ago, I asked HN where it went:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=901119<p>Mainly got dismissive responses that people had asked the question before and that it seemed nickb was on vacation.  However, that was a previous incident and nickb came back, along with NM.<p>Now, NM has completely gone defunct, and there's nary a peep.  Strange, since it had a fairly dedicated following, excellent submissions, and some fairly high level participants.  I would not expect a site like that to just fold.<p>Anyone know what happened, or point me to a source?<p>Again, this is not the same issue that happen a couple months ago where nickb went away on vacation and came back and restored NM.
======
allenbrunson
it has been gone for some time now. looks like that community is reforming
here: <http://www.markenomics.com/>

~~~
mixmax
yes, but it could use more participants. So please come and join :-)

~~~
yters
did nickb throw in the towel?

~~~
mixmax
Nobody seems to know...

